# how effective are the bowflex/crossbow machines?



## dukemushroom (Jan 6, 2005)

I only ask because i can no longer use the gym at my school and i'm looking for a new job so i can't afford to go to a gym yet, but one of my friends has a crossbow and i was wondering how effective it would be for short term use?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

For short term use, sure, go right ahead.. but if your going to base your routine on something that the nine out of ten people that buy it use it as a coat hanger, I suggest you look for other options.


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 6, 2005)

The fact that most people don't use it has nothing to do with effectiveness. Most home equipment, whether good or bad, goes unused by the same masses who then turn around and hire expensive personal trainers to compensate for their pathetic lethargy. Short or long term use is entirely contingent on the user's motivation.

The Bowflex definitely works, with the newer models being impressively sturdy unlike the initial and most familiar initial model now off the market and replaced. For effectiveness it's right there with my free weight equipment machines and dumbbells. The Crossbow is similar but is questionable on reliability and build quality. For the same price as a Crossbow there are lower priced Bowflex models that are well built, such as the Sport and sister company Schwin Comp, and the Elite. All can be tried prior to purchase, the first two at sports stores, the Elite at Costco.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

you can use your bowflex, i'll use the gym for half the price.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> For effectiveness it's right there with my free weight equipment machines and dumbbells.




Are you ever NOT spewing bullshit?  There is NO way that the bowflex is as effective as free weight.  They are 2 different things.

You sound like Johnnny, and thats not a good thing.


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 6, 2005)

Man you guys sound ignorant-one resorting to price comparisons, the other with nothing of substance to back dizzy claims in regards to free weights. Unfortunately neither one of you geniuses have tried both extensively, never will.


----------



## LAM (Jan 6, 2005)

dukemushroom said:
			
		

> I only ask because i can no longer use the gym at my school and i'm looking for a new job so i can't afford to go to a gym yet, but one of my friends has a crossbow and i was wondering how effective it would be for short term use?



obviously using the crossbow is better than not working out at all.  but for maximum gains in strength and LBM a exercise routine must be free weight based.  you won't find one person on this planet who went from 150 lbs to 250 using some fucking lame ass power rods !


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 6, 2005)

And i'm sure you have the research to back that up. Has it ever occured to you that the results from weights is equally related to effectiveness and the fact that they've been around for so long, not because they're better? Never thought of that?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Man you guys sound ignorant-one resorting to price comparisons, the other with nothing of substance to back dizzy claims in regards to free weights. Unfortunately neither one of you geniuses have tried both extensively, never will.




Actually, I just sold a brand new bowflex ultimate that I had.  Cost me 2500$ and was the biggest waste of money I spent, ever.  The fact is, your limited on compound movements.  No squats, deadlifts etc.  There are ways to target certian areas, like the quads/hams/back etc... but you miss out on a lot of other muscles that would normally be incorporated.

The bowflex isnt optimal, and doesnt compare to free weights.  Thats a fact, so shut your pie hole.


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 6, 2005)

Never, never admit that you couldn't figure out how to attach a couple of cables to do squats or deads on the Bow. Both can be done easily and are interchangable with those I do on the leverage machine I have. Your logic (or lack of) is scary.

If you couldn't figure out how to do simple squats, i'm quite sure you also didn't realize the huge numbers of unique exercises that can be done that don't depend on the restrictions of free weights and gravity. I won't tax your mental abilities even trying to explain..


----------



## LAM (Jan 6, 2005)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> And i'm sure you have the research to back that up. Has it ever occured to you that the results from weights is equally related to effectiveness and the fact that they've been around for so long, not because they're better? Never thought of that?



and you have the research to prove that it is as effective as free weights ?  My opinion is based on real world results and 23 years in the gym...


----------



## LAM (Jan 6, 2005)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Funny, cause i just finished heavy squats and deads on my Bow; just takes a little intelligence to figure out how to attach cables..Your logic (or lack of) is scary..



define heavy...


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 6, 2005)

30 years of lifting experience, last 3 combined with a Bowflex. What was that about experience? Keep moving to the next point, to the next desperate 
attempt(s) to justify an unsupported position.


----------



## LAM (Jan 7, 2005)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> 30 years of lifting experience, last 3 combined with a Bowflex. What was that about experience? Keep moving to the next point, to the next desperate
> attempt(s) to justify an unsupported position.



why don't you post some pics so when can see what you have accomplished in 30 years of weight training...put up or shut up !


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

I think free weights are superior to any machine out there, period.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 7, 2005)

synergist muscles aren't used as effectively when using ANY machine with cables.  simple as that.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 7, 2005)

What the hell I got two cents let me share...I've had a bowflex for the last 6 years and I don't think its totally useless however if you have the option of going to the gym GO TO THE GYM.  Now I live in "hickville usa" so my closest gym is about 1.5hrs away but I just wasn't "feeling it" persay with the bowflex so I ebayed it a week and a half ago and bought 2300.00 bucks in free weights and made a good start to my own gym in my basement.  I always felt like I did work muscle groups with the bowflex but I never felt I totaly worked them out persay, if that makes sense.  I was never sore the next day the muscle groups I worked that day didn't feel tired by bedtime; you know all the signs of a good successfull free weight work out the bowflex fell short. As I became more dedicated to lifting it became more and more aparent that the robin hood contraption needed to go if I wan't to make progress...


----------



## dukemushroom (Jan 7, 2005)

wow, thanks for all the...info. i'm not buying a crossbow, a friend of mine already has one, i just don't have a job at the moment so I can't go to the gym so I was going to use his crossbow until I could. I personally like the feel of free weights better, I've never liked home gym machines. I figured since these bow type machines were so popular it would serve as a temp substitute. But it is true, most of the people I know who have this type of machine or others end up using them as coat hangers, including my friend.


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think free weights are superior to any machine out there, period.


there is evidence so support this claim, its common knowlede that training with free weights is superior to resistance training

my friend has a crossbow and he calls it the "blowflex"

-Efrin


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't hate the bowflex, but it's potential is severely limited.  You can't squat and deadlift on one of these machines like you can with a barbell and a bunch of plates.  Anyone who argues this point is wrong


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 7, 2005)

Didn't like 10 million of those things get recalled because they were breaking?  That's reason enough to keep me from buying one.  I'd rather NOT have a $2000 machine collapse onto me while I'm using it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

If I didn't have money for a gym for a few months I would just workout at home. be creative.  You can do tons of strong man lifts in circuts.....running down your driveway with buckets in hand (farmers walks).  Fill a canvas bag with sand and do cleans, or curls.  Fill a keg up half way with water and do cleans with that.  Presses.  You can try and front squat with it.  Sled pulling is cool.  find heavy shit around your house or in your garage and be creative.  It is only for a short time.  Plus it will help to increase your overal endurance.


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 7, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Didn't like 10 million of those things get recalled because they were breaking?


yes, this is true

-Efrin


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If I didn't have money for a gym for a few months I would just workout at home. be creative. You can do tons of strong man lifts in circuts.....running down your driveway with buckets in hand (farmers walks). Fill a canvas bag with sand and do cleans, or curls. Fill a keg up half way with water and do cleans with that. Presses. You can try and front squat with it. Sled pulling is cool. find heavy shit around your house or in your garage and be creative. It is only for a short time. Plus it will help to increase your overal endurance.


 nice ideas further emphasizing the point "if you want it bad enough you'll find a way"


----------



## maxpro2 (Jan 7, 2005)

Crossbow is a piece of shit; Bowflex is a little better, but still not as good as free weights. For hypertrophy purposes I suppose you could succeed with these machines, but don't expect to gain much strength with them.


----------



## Spanky007 (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier,



I???m calling you on owning a Bowflex. First, what model Ultimate did you get, without looking at the website. Can???t tell? Because you???re a liar! No way to spend $2500 unless you bent over and asked for it without Vaseline. If you had an Ultimate, how many boxes did it come in? How many power rods? How long did it take to assemble? You can???t answer all those questions because the website doesn???t provide the answers, liar!

You say you???re limited on compound movements. How? There are almost 100 exercises possible. Even an illiterate moron like you can look at the pictures.

You say squats and deadlifts are not possible on a Bowflex. You???re admitting you???re dumber than a retard because my retarded cousin was able to figure it out and he only has an IQ of 53. Not to be mean, but he???s as dumb as dog shit, so that makes you dumber than dog shit!

You???re going to believe what you want to because you???re too stupid to read and to ignorant to listen.



As for the rest of you idiots who don???t think a Bowflex is comparable to free weights, you???re all talking out of your asses. I???ve been working out upstate for the last six years, and now that I???m home, I got a Bowflex for Christmas because a family member wanted to give me a welcome home present. If you can???t get it through your thick head that resistance is resistance, then you???re too stupid to live. I thought it was crap too, but I tried it and found out different. Stop giving people a piece of your mind, you can???t spare it.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 7, 2005)

Spanky007 said:
			
		

> PreMier,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well somebody is mad that reality just took a big shit on his nice new christmas gift...what a bummer.... need a hug buddy?


----------



## dukemushroom (Jan 7, 2005)

i think i'll probably give those "home remedies" a try...i like to workout 5 days a week and my friends girlfriend is, well, not thrilled about me coming over when no one is there (during the day) or late at night (when I get out of class). got any remedies for weak wrists, pushups hurt like hell when I try to do them the normal way.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 7, 2005)

do wrist only curls with a dumbel or get some wrist wraps


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

419Para_Dice said:
			
		

> there is evidence so support this claim, its common knowlede that training with free weights is superior to resistance training
> 
> my friend has a crossbow and he calls it the "blowflex"
> 
> -Efrin



Lifting free weights is resistance training.  It's all resistance, but your resistance training program should always be based around free weights to ensure the ability to properly stabilize the weight.


----------

